# Skip Mode Not Working On Most Of My Shows



## NickNack (May 31, 2015)

Skip Mode isn't working for many of my recorded shows on my Tivo Bolt. It's shows that always had skip mode before. It's on all of the main channels, CBS, NBC and ABC. It's also on AMC. Those are the main channels that I record. Is this a problem with Tivo or with my Bolt? I have two shows that I recorded last night, and neither has skip mode. I checked on my Comcast DVR, and their commercial skipping feature is working for those shows. 

Is there something I can do, or is this a universal problem right now?


----------



## yesno (Jun 27, 2003)

Skip not available on shows recorded tonight


----------



## NickNack (May 31, 2015)

yesno said:


> Skip not available on shows recorded tonight


I'm not sure I understand what you're saying. Do you mean that skip isn't available at all right now?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

NickNack said:


> I'm not sure I understand what you're saying. Do you mean that skip isn't available at all right now?


No, this person is providing a link to another thread where this is being discussed.


----------



## NickNack (May 31, 2015)

lujan said:


> No, this person is providing a link to another thread where this is being discussed.


Thank you so much. I didn't realize it was a link.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

NickNack said:


> Thank you so much. I didn't realize it was a link.


Posting in that thread will not fix your issue and TiVo does not read these forums. Fill out this form for each show that is missing skip mode or if skip mode is not functioning properly. Eventually they will fix the issue. Remember you have to fill out the form for each program missing skip and every time it is missing.
https://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx


----------



## NickNack (May 31, 2015)

Jed1 said:


> Posting in that thread will not fix your issue and TiVo does not read these forums. Fill out this form for each show that is missing skip mode or if skip mode is not functioning properly. Eventually they will fix the issue. Remember you have to fill out the form for each program missing skip and every time it is missing.
> https://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx


Thank you very much. I just filled it out for four shows and will continue to do so each day.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Jed1 said:


> Posting in that thread will not fix your issue and TiVo does not read these forums. Fill out this form for each show that is missing skip mode or if skip mode is not functioning properly. Eventually they will fix the issue. Remember you have to fill out the form for each program missing skip and every time it is missing.
> https://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx


That is sure a lot of information they want. I would never have the time to fill it out every time the skip mode is not working.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

lujan said:


> That is sure a lot of information they want. I would never have the time to fill it out every time the skip mode is not working.


Yes it is but it is the only way to get the problem fixed. Margret told me this when she was still at TiVo. You have to keep doing it and eventually skip will work for all the programs. If not then you will continue to have hit and miss issues.
Skip was working fine for me for a long while but I am starting to get a number of hit miss problems again so I have to start filling out the forms again.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lujan said:


> That is sure a lot of information they want. I would never have the time to fill it out every time the skip mode is not working.


I might be my windows or browser, but all I have to enter is the first character and the rest gets filled in, except for the street address. I always fill one out for prime time and usually for late night. If I see bad metadata, I skip it.

I guess Skip Monkeys are not essential.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> I guess Skip Monkeys are not essential.


Yeah, it's a human that goes through and sets up commercial time for each show, right? I've had a lot of network shows missing skip mode in the past few weeks...


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah, it's a human that goes through and sets up commercial time for each show, right? I've had a lot of network shows missing skip mode in the past few weeks...


Me too, I guess the pandemic is causing these issues as well?


----------



## Critterbob (Jan 25, 2019)

NickNack said:


> Skip Mode isn't working for many of my recorded shows on my Tivo Bolt. It's shows that always had skip mode before. It's on all of the main channels, CBS, NBC and ABC. It's also on AMC. Those are the main channels that I record. Is this a problem with Tivo or with my Bolt? I have two shows that I recorded last night, and neither has skip mode. I checked on my Comcast DVR, and their commercial skipping feature is working for those shows.
> 
> Is there something I can do, or is this a universal problem right now?


I noticed the NBC shows recorded on 3/30/20 do not have skip options. These usually do. Programs the day before and for 2 days afterwards do have the skip option. Odd.


----------

